# Como mandar una señal ethernet a 1000m de distancia?



## Chico3001 (Jun 3, 2009)

Me acaba de surgir un proyecto nuevo y viene con algunas consideraciones tecnicas que en mi vida me habian tocado..... 

Necesito montar una red Ethernet pero algunos nodos los tengo a distancias mayores que los permitidos por los protocolos, (150, 250, 300 y 1000 m) , existe algun "repetidor de señal" que me permita hacer una red de este tamaño?, si uso PoE (Power over Ethernet) podre tener mas alcance?

Se aceptan sugerencias para lograr el alcance... ya estoy considerando transmitir la señal por microondas como segunda opcion... pero me gustaria ver si es posible llegar por cable por que no puedo andar metiendo tantas antenas... 

Saludos...


----------



## electrodan (Jun 3, 2009)

Te confirmo que existen repetidores.


----------



## capitanp (Jun 3, 2009)

si es para conectar camaras ip te doy otra opcion que con la mgnitud del trabajo puede resultarte mas economico y confiable

usar fibra optico

con uno de estos

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-40725854-repetidor-de-red-ethernet-fibra-optica-a-cable-utp-allied-_JM_

para mas velocidad


AT-MC-1000


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 4, 2009)

Segun lo que he estado leyendo los repetidores permiten una distancia maxima de 300 a 400 m.... lo cual solo me resuelve la mitad del problema 

Necesitamos usar PoE para alimentar los equipos remotos, asi que eso nos descarta fibra optica...   , creo que la opcion mas viable es usar una combinacion de repetidores para las distancias pequeñas y transmision por microondas para las grandes.... pero aun no pierdo la esperanza de encontrar una manera de cablear ese tramo de 1000 metros...


----------



## capitanp (Jun 4, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> Segun lo que he estado leyendo los repetidores permiten una distancia maxima de 300 a 400 m.... lo cual solo me resuelve la mitad del problema
> 
> Necesitamos usar PoE para alimentar los equipos remotos, asi que eso nos descarta fibra optica...   , creo que la opcion mas viable es usar una combinacion de repetidores para las distancias pequeñas y transmision por microondas para las grandes.... pero aun no pierdo la esperanza de encontrar una manera de cablear ese tramo de 1000 metros...




exixte un cable de fibra optica que ademas lleva conductores para alimentacion se llaman cable hibridos

http://www.directindustry.es/prod/b...ptica-electrico-18719-168184.html#prod_168184


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 4, 2009)

A mi lo más barato y práctico me parece que sería por WiFi (yo compré un DLink DIR-300 nuevo a 40 dolares más o menos hace varios meses).
El tema sería que deberías tener linea de visión entre los nodos y ponerle una antenita un toque más grande al router (que no sale mucho y la podés hacer vos).

Otra opción, que es lo que se usaba antes para grandes distancias e incluso es muy buena en ambientes industriales, es el cable coaxial (Red 10Base-2). No me acuerdo cuánta distancia soporta, pero es bastante mejor que el coaxial. Eran bastante comunes las placas/hubs con 10Base-2 antes.

Como repetidores para una red normal, podés usar cualquier hub.

Si vas a hacer distancias tan largas, te recomiendo que uses cable FTP o UTP Cat 6, de alguna marca buena (AMP). Los conectores también tratá de que sean AMP.

El tema es que es bastante caro un kilómetro de cable UTP Cat 6 marca AMP, me parece que convendría hacerlo inalámbrico 



Salu2!


----------



## haragona (Jun 4, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> ..........
> Necesitamos usar PoE para alimentar los equipos remotos, asi que eso nos descarta fibra optica...   , creo que la opcion mas viable es usar una combinacion de repetidores para las distancias pequeñas y* transmision por microondas para las grandes*.... pero aun no pierdo la esperanza de encontrar una manera de cablear ese tramo de 1000 metros...



Si usas transmisión por microondas también pierdes PoE. Me parece que deberías reveer el tepa de poner los conversores de medio Fibra Óptica-UTP. En la punta remota de la fibra óptica pones el conversor de medios y ahí mismo la pones PoE nuevamente al UTP. No veo el problema. Con radio es lo mismo, pierdes PoE.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 4, 2009)

Mmmm , pues basado en sus respuestas me inclinaria por microondas en primera opcion y los cables hibridos de fibra optica en segunda... 

Solo que nunca he instalado fibra optica... es muy complicada de instalar? que herramienta especial se requiere para poder hacer los cortes y colocar los conectores?


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 5, 2009)

Si es fibra plástica (es una fibra óptica pero de plástico, mucho más barata y manejable), se puede hacer con herramientas más o menos comunes la instalación.

Si fuera fibra óptica tradicional, ni pienses en hacer la instalación, te saldría carísima la fibra y para hacer los cortes, empalmes y todo eso, se necesitan cortadoras de muchísima presición, que inclusive llevan microscopios y los tienen que usar personas entrenadas (Por lo que he escuchado).

Seguro que para Ethernet se usa fibra plástica.



Saludos.


----------



## jalva (Jun 29, 2009)

... y algo así... http://www.rad.com/10/SHDSL_bis_Modem/2942/#
se puede conectar con :

1 par = 5,7 Mb
2 pares = 11,4Mb
4 pares = 22,8Mb


Interface: Four-port 10/100BaseT with integrated switch
Optional E1 interface
Complies with enhanced SHDSL ITU-TG.991.2 and ETSI 101524 standards for SHDSL
Range up to 2.6 km (1.825 miles) for 5.7 Mbps over each pair on 26 AWG
Uses TC-PAM 16 or TC-PAM 32 to support higher rate for G.991.2 Annexes F&G
Data rates up to 22.8 Mbps over 8-wire (4 pairs), 11.4 Mbps over 4-wire (2 pairs) and 5.7 Mbps over 2-wire (1 pair)
VLAN prioritization and Ethernet QoS support
Managed via SNMP, Telnet and ASCII terminal
Compact, half 19-inch
Full interoperability opposite LRS-102 with ASMi-54C/ETH card


----------



## davoxrg (Jul 9, 2009)

a mi parecer  la soluciosn mas practica son 2 APs y 2 antenas wifi y listo


----------



## capitanp (Jul 10, 2009)

davoxrg dijo:
			
		

> a mi parecer  la soluciosn mas practica son 2 APs y 2 antenas wifi y listo





y los APs  los enchufas en un arbol?


----------

